# New Red Fox Mount



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a pretty Red I did recently from the Rocky Mountains. Take care everyone!

Mike


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow Mike, that is a beauty! I think I just saw it blink!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job, Mike


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


> Wow Mike, that is a beauty! I think I just saw it blink!


 
Blink!! I think I saw it wink at me!! He probably is thinking he looks better now then what he did when he was alive. 

Awesome Job as usual Mike!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Awwwhh hummm,, snorrrr,,,, just another great mount from Super Mike.


----------



## 68Mustang (Sep 14, 2007)

That is an INCREDIBLE mount -- absolutey beautiful!!!

Well done!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone...You crack me up Paul.

Mike


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic!! I always look forward to your fur pics Mike.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm glad that you live up there and not down here by me!

Mitch


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow i just saw this one! come on you were on my team and you didnt even let me know about this one!

looks great Mike! as always.... and even from the rocky mountains eh?

looks like a nice fox!

with your attention to detail on predators you sure you werent raised by wolves or something?


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Wow, that is pretty!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Nice looking mount Mike, are you going to the MTA show with it?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I know where my first fox will go that I trap! Beautiful mount, Mike. Nice work.


----------

